# Buttercup and Missy's waiting room



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So we're about one month under until the due date for my girls. Thought I'd start a count down!

Here was the rent-a-buck I used. I know, he's not much to look at but he was available (not many high quality goats around here.....)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Studly has nice legs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh I have been waiting for this thread!! :stars:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the black doe is Buttercup. It's her 2nd freshening. Last year she had a single buckling. I'm thinking twins this year since she's already pretty huge and waddling already....

the white doe is Missy. she's a FF. her udder is looking super cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hehe. Whippie isn't much to look at, but he's SUPER nice, docile, and friendly. I really like that little buck.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> hehe. Whippie isn't much to look at, but he's SUPER nice, docile, and friendly. I really like that little buck.


I think if he were fed well, got the minerals he needs, and feet trimmed, then he'd be a good looking fellow. 

The girls are looking good, Missy' s pants are gone.... :blue:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The girls look great  and very pregnant!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know Emma! I had to take them off. it looks horrible, but they were getting so matted and she was getting hot! they'll grow back. I kept her Mohawk though, so she doesn't look COMPLETELY different!

yes, Whippie would have looked great if we had him for 6 months. I tried, but wasn't long enough. if I wanted to hike in Barbados, I would have kept him as my pack goat. he was THAT sweet and easy going. he was bottom of the pecking order here...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

We may have had some plug lost yesterday. The girls had some goop!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting closer


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Update! Buttercup is just over a week out and Missy has 2. There hasn't been much action...just some dischharge here and there. Buttercup looks like she swallowed basketballs! They've been lazier lately. Lot more lying down. Think they're about ready to have their pregnancies over and done with.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't believe I never got to see your ladies Ni! They are big bellied girls, I like both but missy looks like one I would pick! 

Hope all goes well! Not "too" long left huh! Don't let me miss the kid pics!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Missy is also my favorite, but they're both sweet and pretty girls  . Happy kidding!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ni I don't know how I missed this. They look great! and you are getting so close now!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks guys! I'm getting pretty excited!! finished the "birthing area" a few days ago, and just going to finish getting the rest of my miniscule kidding supplies kit. Missy is super sweet, but a PITA a lot of times. I can't wait to see what these girls give me. I'm thinking (hoping) twins each.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet you will get twins.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Soooooo close now! EEK!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh gosh! Now we get to do the waiting game on YOUR girls! HAHAHAHAHA They are so cute! Every time I see Missy I keep thinking "man that girl is THIN...look at that backbone" then realize it's her mohawk. LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hahaha! Missy looks thinner too b/c she's sooo deep compared to Buttercup... Buttercup is looking WIDE (esp in person). I've been adding oats to help these girls keep condition. I love Missy's Mohawk. 

I know it's close! I'm sooo excited!!!! I'm determined to be there for the big day. (who needs to hang out with friends or do anything else when you have pregnant girls at home???)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good! Good luck!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so we have some sort of movement just now. Missy was laying down right in the middle of her dinner. her girlie part is loose and a bit opened, ligs super mushy, and panting. she's been like this the past 2 hours. I'm hoping she's just being dramatic during her pre-labour? there hasn't been any discharge.

anyway, my countdown might be wrong....he COULD have covered her the first day he was here (same day as Buttercup's due date). 

is this pre-labour? I'm pretty much going to be up all night watching her anyway, and ready to spring into action if needed. I missed the whole miracle of birth last year (no due date and first time), so I'm determined not to miss the whole thing this time!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It could be. Feel her ligs. Dairy girls are super easy to feel....well for me lol. I think I would be keeping a eye on her though 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ligs are soft soft soft. udder not strutted. i'll go back out in a few min (been going every 30 min). hope I see her either back to normal or at least some goo. 

should I go in at all at some point?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is up to you but she may just need to dilate more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would just wait and see.. How hot is it right now? Is she acting her normal self as far as everything else? Oh, and has she "dropped"?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she looks more dropped than before, but she's a FF so I have no basis for her. she's just staring and panting. I tried to get a pic of her pooch, but she keeps lying down by a wall. 

I'll wait another few hours. it's not hot enough to be panting. Buttercup is very comfortable and relaxed.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

just checked her (to her dismay). no change. felt babies, but they weren't moving, and rumen is moving. aahhh.....whoever wrote the Doe Code is not a friend of mine! lol


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

This waiting thing is driving me nuts!!! Hopefully Tonights the night!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I almost hope not..... the "bred" date I'm going with is the date I saw discharge on her tail. I wasn't witness to the deed. if I go by messy tail date, she'll be 10 days early. not the best scenario.

if I go with first day the buck was here, she'll be 4 days early, which is not nearly as bad. so....I'm kind of really hoping this is her being dramatic during pre-labour and cooks those babies for a few more days!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Time will tell


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

argh! I need to decide whether or not to go to bed! feeling sleepy already!

:hair: silly goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...I remember that dilemma!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So this is how Missy's looking. She's not very keen on me looking back there......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any discharge?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

none so far. but that can happen at any point between now and 15 days from now. LOL


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My prediction is that she is messing with you...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She has that "arched" tailhead look though.....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

argh! I don't even know!!! I'm feeling sleepy...I may set an alarm, in case..... i'll wait a few more min to check on her again. i'll be sleeping on the couch tonight. 

OH! it just started raining. I'm voting she's in labour. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hmmmm....is the water on or off?If it goes off....get out there pronto! :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

don't jinx me!!!!

just checked - everything is still the same, no goo. she's chewing her cud when I went out. I can feel a baby closer to the hip bone, then she got fed up with me touching her. I'm going to roll the dice and have a little nap before checking again.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> hmmmm....is the water on or off?If it goes off....get out there pronto! :lol:


On another board there was a head nodding smiley... we need that here!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

MORNING UPDATE!

no more movement in Missy, so I went in fingers deep to check. seems like cervix is dilated enough to fit one finger. I can't feel anything while in there, but a little white discharge came out. when bumping from behind, I can feel kids low and on BOTH sides of her belly. 

do you think today's the day?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It might be. Can't guarantee though.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm. Ok. Guess this is all part of the game. Sigh. 

She's eating grass, tailhead still quite up. Udder not strutted. Guess I'm staying home today. Good thing I had plans to bake a cake!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately it is. Take it from me it doesn't matter what type of animal either.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

how about now?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NOTHING! :doh::wallbang:

went to look just now, Missy is still the same, more lovey. but Buttercup's tailhead has risen a little and she's slightly more hallow back there. blarg!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Missy is losing her plug! There was white discharge, and she no longer looks pregnant. Kids are sitting LOW. Really dunno what this means, except wait around some more

Buttercup doesn't look like she has 2 more days to go.... No real changes. Sigh


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Watch them both go at the exact same time!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Leslie, that is EXACTLY what the bf said today!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What can I say he is a wise man, he picked you and he can predict goats.....


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I wouldnt get excited lol. Dixie lost her plug on the 13th and still nothin,shes a turd!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

??anything new?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

nope. nada. zip. zilch. :wallbang: still looking uncomfortably pregnant. I *think* udders are getting bigger. I should take some pictures tomorrow so we can compare and contrast.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good thinking....she's due in a couple days right?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Buttercup is due tomorrow, and Missy on the 26th....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So excited to see what you get


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics when they are born! happy kidding


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its Buttercup's due date, and so far.....nothing!

Here is her from this morning. Udder looks a little fuller than last week, but there's still room to grow...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

His is Missy, 6 days to her due date...again, not too much movement. Bigger udder maybe?

Both haven had lots of kicking bellies. Hoping some would kick their way into the birth canal. Lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Btw - u can see our two ferals photobombing. Hehe

Any guesses on when they're gonna go?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I say Missy will go in the next 24 hours 
Buttercup has 5 days left.....cause she is not going to use the doe's code on you, she is going to go early and give you all the signs :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

U mean the other way around? (Missy is due in 6 days...Buttercup today)

Btw - Buttercup has been super duper mean too. She doesn't like me touching her udder or feel for babies. I take that as a sign in the right direction.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Opps! Yaeh, other way! :lol:

My does HATE to have their udder touched when pregnant....then afterwards they're like, oh...ok. So weird!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ikr!?!? I left the house for an hour. told the bf to call if he looks up and sees a foot. I never got a call..... lol. now I'm back, and still nothing. I don't know how people can do this year after year. I don't have any greys yet, but I would if this was me over and over again!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha....think of all the people who have 40-50 goats and more :crazy: 
I think my max will be 5 does....and probably staggered breedings.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ya....I would just not sleep...ever!

I think in my future I'd probably only need 1 or 2 does in milk, and I think I'd want to milk them through. so maybe have 4, and breed 2 every other year. that would be the ideal.....

oh! I have goat marinating in the fridge. we're going to have Jamaican style goat curry tonight! I'm excited!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome! Sounds delicious...I want to have 3 in milk at all times except jan and february...


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

They're holding back in protest because of whats marinating in the fridge...shhh....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Buttercup is a day overdue and no sign of goo (tee hee...it rhymed). Her pooch is def longer and looser and udder has filled some more but still has room to go. Ligs are holding on tight. 

Missy has been the same the past few days. Udder a little bigger, but that's about it. 

Both girls are loving head scratches more than usual... I have to be away from the house for about 3.5hrs later this evening. That'll probably get something going....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Pooch pics just taken. Any guesses who will go when?? This wait is killing me (if you can't tell). I just refuse to leave the house in case something happens...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

tomorrow. LOL That's what my nephew always tells me!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, Ni I don't know if I could do it (waiting for babies and kidding!) I would be so impatient


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh this is just the worst. we keep telling the girls to give up the babies already. it's not working....it HAS to work at some point, right????

it's raining now, but I cancelled the thing I needed to leave the house for. which means no one's giving birth today. LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sure it will. When THEY are ready! LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ARGH!!! :hair: why can't they be ready when I'M ready?!?!?!?

the rain stopped (I was hoping the barometric pressure changes enough to induce some contractions.....guess no dice). they're back in their pen, chowing down on hay vs the nice fresh banana plants the bf just chopped down.... goats are so incredibly infuriating! why do we love them so?!?!?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: So they are following the code...I see it is starting to work nicely on you.......... :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes....this is absolutely delightful. :veryangry:

they've been lying down a LOT today. and they're huge!! poor things. guarantee they'll start pushing when I'm not at home tmr. stinkers.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Like Dru wait til I am with two clients back to back and decide to go into labor, she couldn't have gone a couple hours earlier or later. LOL


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

my Buttercup kidded today..maybe this will bring your buttercup some luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Missy is going to kid first and soon. I'd bet Buttercup had a 5 day heat you missed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, I'm here, they can kid now  :lol:

Yeah, I think Missy is going to go first too, just looks closer...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

but but but......Missy's been looking like that for a week now!!! silly goats....keep us guessing.

I just won't be sleeping through the night until they both kid....blarg!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol, I thought missy would go first too when I saw her pics yesterday! Just watch, now buttercup will prove us all wrong :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh yea...keep saying Missy will go first. I've been kind of saying it this whole time b/c she looks ready....but as we all know, goats WILL prove us wrong....

Buttercup's ligs are softening some. they're no longer rock hard. but it's hard to tell when she's trying to kick me and run away.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, of course! As soon as I say that, Buttercup want's to make a lair out of me! :eyeroll: Either way, you'll still get babies!  But I do think Missy is going to go first...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

only time will tell..... stupid goats.....so exasperating!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: Well if it makes you feel better I have one doe, she's huge, thinking trips again... but ZERO udder development, and I have NO idea when she's due! :hair: For whatever reason my boers never have visible heat cycles, they are cared for the exact same way, but I never know when the heck they are in heat, so I never know when to expect babies. 
I pull them from the pen when I see them streaming goo, that's when I know they're ready to kid :eyeroll:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL!!! glad the professionals such as yourself get duped too!! at least you have the option of BioTracking. it's just all guess work and wait game here.......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I know when they're obviously pregnant, just not when they're due! So biotracking can't really help me there 
So because of the no heat to be tracked, I let the buck stay with them, eventually they get bred. I never see him breeding them either :chin:

Anyway, my prediction is that Missy will kid on saturday, and 9:36pm, and Buttercup will kid on Monday, at 6:13pm 
Let me know what happens with that :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Lacie....for making me wait so long! lol. of course i'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I totally feel your frustration as I'm in the same boat with my Raven! She does look very close to the way your girls look, so not having an actual due date for her, I'd say she's around or on between your girls'. So let's race and see if that gets em going?!?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't mind racing...as long as I know I'm gonna lose. Lol!! I tried racing everyone on the "who's got does due on may 20th" thread...I'm pretty sure I lost that one! Lol!!!

Oh, Jill, I don't think Buttercup was bred after the first day - he covered her 3 times that day, and she had the "arch". They were never housed together at night, he slept with Missy and Buddy. Then I saw messy tail on Missy 6 days later. Buttercup wanted nothing to do with him after the first day.....

We'll see what happens. It almost feels like B is waiting for M...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Picture update! I think Buttercup is going to go soon. Her udder is FULL!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!!! When did it fill in?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it got hard sometime during the day. I made a point to be away all day. guess it worked..... Missy looks quite miserable too, but she'll likely hold on for a few more days.....

still not going to get TOO excited, but I guess I won't be sleeping again tonight. the bf even offered to be woken up so he can take pictures. lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Everyday is one day closer!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, SOMEONE has to take pictures during the event and you'll be too shaky with excitement to hold a camera!!

And I'm sticking with missy as the first to go, I don't know WHY I enjoy being proved wrong but oh well


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

is that what you tell yourself about your goats too??? lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep :lol:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been keeping track of this thread... and can't believe one of them hasn't popped yet! I found this picture amusing, and I think it fits all people waiting for their goats to have their babies. Instead of broodmare, it's DOE.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Teehee thats a cute picture! Come on you two have those babies already. I think your poor goat mommy has been through enough dont yall? Geez


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like it may be tonight Ni


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep, everyday! 

Just know they can't physically hold on forever!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

shirley said:


> Teehee thats a cute picture! Come on you two have those babies already. I think your poor goat mommy has been through enough dont yall? Geez


huh...who was impatiently waiting for babies just a few days ago????? onder:

Buttercup now has some clear goo and she's SUPER grouchy...... guess I won't be sleeping much tonight!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Missy had babies!!!! Girl boy twins. Girl looks like her dad...not sure who the boy looks like... Girl is pictured. Boy is hiding in the back. 

Buttercup is currently in labour...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hres a bit of a better picture


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha, told you so!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cutie pies!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Buttercup had a buckling!! He was big. Had his first pee and poo in the sack (eew). Feistier than Missy's 2....up and actively looking for the teat!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Ha, told you so!!!


Were you waiting to say that???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad the births went well for you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Easy births and cute babies are always welcome. So cute that Missy's kids are so Alpine and Buttercup's kid is so Nubian...
No I wasn't waiting, it was just fun


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on healthy kids and mothers! They're all very cute  At least you got one doeling out of it. Are you going to keep her?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Glad it was textbook kiddings - 2 feet and a nose first. Just waiting for placentas to pass now...

Jill - funny you should mention that, bc I noticed too! Lol. And since I'm partial to alpines, I kind of like hers best.... But shh...don't tell Buttercup that. 

GoateeFarms - sadly we won't be keeping any. Long story short we're moving and everyone is going back to the breeder


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha they did go together!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like buttercup cloned herself!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ni they are ADORABLE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So the girls passed their placentas, but B is still pawing the ground with this dangling out of her. Is this normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She must not have passed her full placenta. You can always go in and check to be sure.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Karen. I'm going to give her a little bit more time and see what happens....then go in if she's still hurting. I bumped and didn't feel anymore babies


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You need to go in, I'm sorry


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay  Congrats on the beautiful babies. The torturous wait is now over and it was totally worth it  Good job girls you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are adorable


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just don't think it's very fair that you are waiting for TWO and they kid in the same night! Really? How did you manage that one? How is B doing....finished passing everything yet?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

B passed everything, has regular goo coming out now. I just went in fingers deep, and nothing's there. I think she thinks she had another one and is looking for it. M's babies are confusing her... She was licking her placenta like a newborn. Should I have gone in deeper? I bumped again and didn't feel anything. She's very alert and eating. Just keeps pawing at the ground.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go all the way in. You will probably be up to your elbow. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Idk Carmen. I think they were waiting for one another. Didn't want to go it alone?? Glad its over. I can sleep in my bed and throughout the night again (and have the cutest babies ever to cuddle with! No I'm not biased....). Lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just went in again, up to my wrist bc I couldn't go any further. I didn't feel anything other than lady parts..... I think she's done. I'll keep my eye on her though.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice!!!! Congrats Ni!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations!! they are adorable! glad everything went well


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

B has settled down. No longer pawing. I think she was looking for a kid that wasn't there. Everyone is having a well deserved nap!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

So, keeping the new additions, I assume?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations!! glad everything went well, they are adorable.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay! Congrats Ni and I knew they'd go together LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I was only many hours off with missy and two days off with buttercup :lol: congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is done and all is ok.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!!!! They are adorable


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats!!! See you won the race!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, I'm just on a roll with this guessing business! Lol, congrats on all your new kids!

I guess the saying is: the goats that drive their mom crazy together, kid together


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha! Yea. 

Everyone is doing well B's buckling is popcorning a bit already, and he's about twice the size of M's babies. M's babies were eating out of the one side, so I had to teach them there's a whole other teat nearby. 

I'll post more pics soon (so tired!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Ni  I just found your thread ! I was wondering if your girls had their babies yet  They are gorgeous ! Love them all 
Glad all are doing well ! You waited a long time for those little 
buggers , lol. Enjoy them


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Woohoo! Just checked in now...been lurking...if they STILL hadn't gone, I'd have been ready to scream--can't imagine how ready to scream you would have been!
:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh Ni! They are great!! Congrats :stars:


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Thanks everyone! Glad it was textbook kiddings - 2 feet and a nose first. Just waiting for placentas to pass now...
> 
> Jill - funny you should mention that, bc I noticed too! Lol. And since I'm partial to alpines, I kind of like hers best.... But shh...don't tell Buttercup that.
> 
> GoateeFarms - sadly we won't be keeping any. Long story short we're moving and everyone is going back to the breeder


Congrats, those girls sure kep you guessing  are you moving back to the great white north?


----------

